# need hp deskjet driver for windows 98



## bindeeboy (Jun 10, 2008)

im trying to install a hp deskjet 6940 on an older windows 98 computer thats only used for one DOS program, but i cant seem to find a driver for it. Can anyone point me in the right direction. I already checked hp's website and they havent had them since july '07. Thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to TSG.
Check.
http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/7395/
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=hp+deskjet+6940+driver+win98&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

bindeeboy said:


> im trying to install a hp deskjet 6940 on an older windows 98 computer thats only used for one DOS program, but i cant seem to find a driver for it. Can anyone point me in the right direction. I already checked hp's website and they havent had them since july '07. Thanks!


try www.driverguide.com Free but have to register to use it, They will probably have the needed driver for you.
vicks


----------

